# Common Marmoset Supplements Advice



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been giving my 2 common marmosets a few drops of an "oily vitamin D3 supplement" twice a week (on fruit) but I have now bought some Zolcal-D as most primate keepers think it's better. My question is how much Zolcal-D do I give. 2 drops each twice a week still? Should I put it on food or give it via their drinking water?

I have also bought some SF-50 powder (the SA37 replacement) as I have read that some sprinkled on food will help them. Does anyone else use this and if so how much do you give?

Just a couple of other things which may be of interest. I went to Twycross Zoo recently and got speaking to the small primate keepers who were very helpful. I noticed the gum they use is different to what I use. They use Gum Arabic Crystals (not powder) which they dissolve in water, pour into the holes of their wooden feeders and leave them to set again. The result is more like a solid - Amber like - resin which they make available to their marmosets and tamarins 24 hours a day, every day. It takes them longer to eat as they have to lick it which helps their enrichment. Any feedback on this would be interesting. I have just had delivery of some gum arabic crystals so will try it out over the next few days.

They also said to avoid too much protein in their diet as this can contribute to multiple births (i.e. triplets). 

I feed 4 morio worms or the equivalent each day per marmoset. (Other protein items I feed are crickets, locusts, cooked turkey mince, cooked chicken, cooked prawns, cooked crayfish, cheese and ham). One of these items I feed every day but not as well as the morio worms. How much protein do other people give? I should say that they also have a little jelly (which I understand is rich in protein too) each night just before bed time. It's the best part of the day when they are very chilled out and I can sit in their enclosure with Jasper and Mimi sitting on me, while I hand feed them. 

Another interesting thing they said is too much banana in pregnant females' diet can produce deformed offspring! My female, Mimi, loves banana it's her favourite fruit. I now only give it to her twice a week now. Will she ever forgive me?

Ian


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I use zolcal every week about twice a week...

I use a syringe to put over fruit,,,drops..
1m to each pair as they cant get too much(advice from my vet who is a primate specialist....

Gum is gum whether its powder ,,cristals,,,nuggets...

I dont put into holes in branches,they will chew branches whether theres gum or not.
I preffer to use in a dish then i can see what they take...

Diet is important and should be balanced---enough protien etc...

I would disagree as i personally think its having a good diet etc and looked after that leeds to multiple births...

They have food on demand- and in the wild they need to work for it....

Our diet has been the same for years(over 20) have some triplets and some not.....

Never used and never heard of the other supliment you are asking about...

But i for one wouldnt use it...


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I use zolcal every week about twice a week...
> 
> I use a syringe to put over fruit,,,drops..
> 1m to each pair as they cant get too much(advice from my vet who is a primate specialist....
> ...


Hi Peter,

Thanks for the info about the Zolcal quantities. 

You don't use SF-50 vitamin powder OK.

As far as Gum Arabic Crystals v Powder... I'm not saying one is better than the other, just telling you what I have been told. As the crystals take longer for them to eat it may be worth a try. I am willing to try it.

The other items about the amount of protein and banana in their diet, again I thought I would share what I have been told. I'm not saying its right or wrong. Just thought it might make an interesting debate! 

I wanted people to share their ideas for discussion so we could all benefit as primate keepers with peoples experiences.

Do you think it is good for me to give protein every day in the quantities I have outlined or "on demand" as you say i.e. unlimited amounts?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Zolcal quantities.
> 
> ...


The only vits we use is ABIDEC...

I use nuggets and powdered gum.

Lots have there own ways and if it works-good on them.

I tend to do as i was shown by our mentor.

Although hes not here any more..

New him for 20 yrs though and there wasnt much he didnt know..

He paid 10 shillings for his first pair..


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> He paid 10 shillings for his first pair..


That's amazing!!


----------

